# 1228 Controller Serial to Molex



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

It's been years, but I did build one a while back and put notes here:
https://www.diyelectriccar.com/foru...tis-1238-controller-rs232-protocol-54046.html

Lots of good info on buggiesgonewild.


----------



## majerus1223 (Apr 22, 2020)

Thanks for the link, built the cable straight though no luck. Ill keep messing with it.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

majerus1223 said:


> Thanks for the link, built the cable straight though no luck. Ill keep messing with it.


Remember the TX on the RS232 dongle goes to RX on the Curtis, and RX on the RS232 dongle goes to TX on the Curtis.

Also, in order for it to work, I think it has to be that particular RS232 dongle I used (GUC232A). I wasn't able to get it working with anything else.

Also, you have to do the registry trick, and make sure you're using the Serial version of the Curtis software.


----------



## majerus1223 (Apr 22, 2020)

Ill retry it with the registry hack. I figured that I should see something when using putty and that because it didnt show anything that it was not working, ill try again. The adapter looks like the right one.


----------



## Ralph3434 (May 1, 2020)

Hi, although i could show you how to make the interface you need , I have 4 of them on sale right now on Ebay,, (look for items from rab-eb), if you need further help let me know


----------



## Ralph3434 (May 1, 2020)

I wont say hi, just say that you are totally ignorant in not responding to my offers of assistance, if only to say thankyou,


----------



## majerus1223 (Apr 22, 2020)

Just saw your messages, this forum does not seem to email me when there are direct messages. Sorry about that!


----------



## Ralph3434 (May 1, 2020)

Hi, In the light of your answer perhaps i may have been a little harsh with my criticism,,I am still willing to offer you the solution to your problem either by way of selling you the aforementioned ready made interface or letting you have instructions on how to make your own.
I should just point out that i am simply an enthusiast who had the same issue a few years ago and solved it by finding the instructions on the buggysgonewild web site, i now see that the post is no longer available .
Since i still have extra of the components and was trying to find ways of relieving the boredom whilst i am confined to my home (being in the high risk category ),I decided to make up more units as required by others.
The price i ask is to cover just the component costs iwth a tiny element of profit.
So in closing if you do require my assistance let me know, Regards Ralph,, PS my solution will definately work with your controller


----------

